# 6+ Pounds of Retaliation....



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Headin to Northern California



DC# 0103 8555 7494 7283 4223

Shippin' out in the Mornin'


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

LOL can you say butt kicking inbound.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> LOL can you say butt kicking inbound.


I hear ya!
:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I just love the poundage bombs!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

wow good thing I live in northern california or i would be concearned. Especially cause I have handed you your asssssss so many times. :chk


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> wow good thing I live in northern california or i would be concearned. Especially cause I have handed you your asssssss so many times. :chk


Gotta love that edit function....friggin Wikipedia Map 

You keep on makin jokes funny man :gn:gn:gn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BYE-BYE :r:r


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Whatcha got in there, a cinder block? :tu


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Lookout Northern Cal.:tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy Smokes! Are you trying to blow up the guys whole neighborhood? :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

F-N-A!!!!!! That's what's up! I'm ready to drop something like that! You are inspiring man!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

It looks like somebody is in trouble.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

groogs said:


> It looks like somebody is in trouble.


Its one of your BABOTL boys


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

She's in the Mail....ETA Monday :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Like I always say, I don't tell somebody I'm gonna kick their a$$ until I put the boot in the mail. 

You'r obviously gonna kick somebody's booootay :tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

BamBam said:


> Headin to Northern California
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7494 7283 4223
> 
> Shippin' out in the Mornin'


GOOD BYE NorCal! :r


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

thats a heck of bomb...fool better run


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Dustin obviously wants more veggietales dvds and music cds.
He called and texted me today to let me know just how happy he was to be forced to listen to the veggietales music cd I hit his little girls with a few weeks back.

What was that Dustin something about eating a bullet






I am so going to fill that box with veggie mania and send it right back to you. Looks like some bear and the big blue house as well. Muahhahhaah its your suicide :chk


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I might be able to get my hands on a bunch of Wiggles material from a young nephew who finally recovered his mind.:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I just love the poundage bombs!


:tpd: <<< I don't really think Al is stupid though


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> Dustin obviously wants more veggietales dvds and music cds.
> He called and texted me today to let me know just how happy he was to be forced to listen to the veggietales music cd I hit his little girls with a few weeks back.
> 
> What was that Dustin something about eating a bullet
> ...


You are cold hearted my Friend :hn


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

taltos said:


> I might be able to get my hands on a bunch of Wiggles material from a young nephew who finally recovered his mind.:ss


Please dont jump on the crazy train...........Mike doesn't need any help


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

BamBam said:


> Please dont jump on the crazy train...........Mike doesn't need any help


I have had 56 years to get this nuts, I enjoy it. BTW, I can't get that stupid song out of my mind now, will have to find the cd and put it on.:r


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I got to send out a Gorilla-Alert. Someone is getting F**K'd up!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

HOLY COW!! :gn :gn :chk :chk :mn :mn


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> I am so going to fill that box with veggie mania and send it right back to you. Looks like some bear and the big blue house as well.


Send it back with those and you'll be lookin at that box full of goodies on Craigslist


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

This mother has touched down http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=175992


----------

